# Need gamefisher 15 hp prop



## Bugpac (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone have a prop that will fit a gamefisher 15, it is the force made one, probbaly around 92-94 ? the prop on it is way small..


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jan 22, 2010)

What pitch you lookin for ?10-11. Watch E-Bay,that's where I get mine from.Usually only pay $30 to 40 for a new one.I'll keep my eye open for one.


----------



## njTom (Jan 22, 2010)

Not sure if this will work for ya. 

https://cgi.ebay.com/PROPELLER-prop-Gamefisher-15-hp-sears-outboard-parts_W0QQitemZ370293759435QQcmdZViewItemQQptZBoat_Parts_Accessories_Gear?hash=item56373a5dcb


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 22, 2010)

Might, ty...


----------



## njTom (Jan 22, 2010)

I know what you mean about a small prop. I have 2 gamefisher outboards (3hp,9.9hp). I noticed when I bought my new boat which came with a Johnson 9.9 the prop was alot larger.


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Ill get a pic, it isn't mine, its a buddys, someone definitely fitted it with the wrong prop... :mrgreen: have no idea what pitch we need..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 23, 2010)

wanted forum? 



I'm no mod 8) :lol:


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Doh!!! you got me on that one...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 23, 2010)

thats alright.. I got popped for one earlier today I believe



thats what I love about tinboats.. you don't get immediately banned for life for making a small mistake :roll:


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL, i am the one who moved yours today, See, were not all perfect, thats what i like about this place so much...


----------



## dougdad (Feb 12, 2010)

You can still get them through Sears, don't know how pricy they are.


----------

